# california knockdown stucco



## bottrell22 (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi
I am having a ceiling stuccoed in the california knockdown style.When we look at it we can see the primer and taping through it it. The contractor says there is nothing we can do about that. We want to know if it can be painted over or do we have to remove it and start over. It looks so thin so we figure there is not enough stucco on it. Can it be painted over?


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

I'd tell the contractor "theres nothing you can do about paying for it" 

If you can see thru the stucco there obviously was not enough material applied. 

A different color or second coat of paint may make it less noticeable but it sounds like ya need more stucco.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

You should not be able to see any irreglarities or taped seams through any applied texture patterns...period. 
If you can see what you are seeing after the texture has dried, then the seams were not coated properly prior to the application of the knock-down.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

I thought this sounded like a cheesy paint job
Actual paint rather than cheap watered down builder's paint may help, but as these guys say, if there wasn't enough texture to begin with, it's a band-aid on a sucking chest wound



> You should not be able to see any irreglarities or taped seams through any applied texture patterns...period.


^^^^^^
This is key
Paint colors, it doesn't "fill"


----------



## bottrell22 (Sep 23, 2007)

*oops*

Can we paint over the texture? Or do we scrape it off and start again.
Thanks,


----------



## Da Vinci (Jul 1, 2007)

DO you mean knockdown textured mud? I assume so since you're talking the interior and sanding it off- stucco is on the outside and is cement based.

If you see the joints, they were not coated properly before spraying and knockdown. Many contractors think that they can eliminate one coat of the coats of taping mud and just spray heavier texture to fill it up. Doesn't work and you shouldn't pay him until he fixes it...

Now, whatever you do, do NOT paint it first, unless you're willing to accept the risk. Right now, texture mud is real soft and easy to sand down, float another coat of mud on joints and re-texture. But once you paint.... Holy Schmoley! The primer/paint harden up and it becomes REAL difficult to do anything with.

If your contractor is smart, he'll fix it quick while it's easy...

Bob
Bay Area Painting Contractor


----------



## bigbrew (Jan 19, 2007)

Like Sammy said, I wouldn't dare pay for a half-a%% job. They can fix it.
What ever happened to craftmanship?


----------

